
Quit Genius, backed by Y Combinator, wants to help you quit smoking - ctdean
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/12/quit-genius-backed-by-y-combinator-wants-to-help-you-quit-smoking/
======
IntronExon
_The base Quit Genius costs $4 /month. But Quit Genius also has a premium
layer, Quit Genius Gold, which gives users personalized, one-on-one support
from a qualified Quit Coach at any time. The Gold service costs $15/month._

If you’re spending on cigarettes, that’s practically no money at all. I hope
this works out! It sounds like a smart system, and something people can try
more than once without breaking the bank. Even better, it could have knock-on
effects as people have a positive experience with coping strategies.

------
Clubber
I doubt this will be very effective as smoking cessation. I wonder if they
even have any smokers or ex-smokers (domain knowledge) on staff.

None of that matters for the bottom line though. This seems like diet and
exercize fads for people who want to lose weight, lose some, then gain it back
and try another fad.

------
cafard
For anyone looking to quit: Seventh-Day Adventist hospitals used to and
probably still have effective programs for this. A couple of people I knew
quit through Adventist programs.

